# femoral catheter for dialysis?



## NJcoder (Aug 17, 2010)

A patient had a femoral catheter to receive hemodialysis..what code should we use?  Dr. also mentioned a "shiley catheter placement" for another visit.  Would we code 36140? Thanks so much


----------



## msncoder (Aug 17, 2010)

Tunneled or non-tunneled? Port or reservoir? Is patient under 5 yrs of age or older? Look at CPTs 36556-36568 for coding on the femoral dialysis cath, also use 76937 if perm images were obtained under ultrasound guidance and stored/archived in patient's medical chart, and 77001 if fluoroscopy was used (just make certain they dictate a final film under fluoro as well).
For the Shiley cath you mentioned it was for another visit.....did they place the Shiley cath in the opposite limb or another location other than the previously placed femoral cath? Was it on the same DOS or another date? I know that a Shiley cath is just another type of CVC cath (eg Quinton, Vas Cath, PermaCath, etc) so it all depends on the same elements listed above.


----------

